# Are you an introvert or extrovert?



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

According to a random online source, extroverts make up 60-75% of the population, with the remainder being introverts.

Also, according to another source, introverts have higher activity in a part of the brain called RAS than extroverts. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/ ... mons.shtml
Does taking tranquilizers (benzodiazepines) reduce activity in this part of the brain and shift a person towards extraversion?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

As far as i know, prolly 95% of SAers are introverts.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...come on: this is a NO BRAINER!!! :lol

And here's another interesting opinion for you: Carl Jung, the Psychiatrist who described the basic personality types, which was then put as a test (the Myers-Briggs Test ...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers-Brig ... _Indicator)
...believed that the Introverts were 'superior' to the Extroverts...!!


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

How many people with social anxiety are actually introverts though? It seems to me that a lot of people are lonely or wish they could interact with people more often. It's almost as though they would behave like extroverts if not for having social anxiety. A true introvert prefers to have alone time.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

HoboQueen said:


> A true introvert prefers to have alone time.


I like being around certain people once in awhile but I also love to be alone. Definitely consider myself an introvert. :b


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Introvert. That's an interesting article.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Whoa, I thought there would be a lot of extroverts. I feel so lonely now. I didn't do the test, the thought of lemon juice in my mouth isnt tempting. I put extrovert cause thats what I want to be and what I am when I am having fun. But I do enjoy being alone too, consider myself to be an intellectual and have to "recharge".


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Introvert. 60-75%? Aw man we don't stand a chance...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

introvert


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Extrovert with moderate/severe SA. Like a singer without his vocal cords


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Lol @ the lemon test. I've been told to suck a lemon before. Little did I know they were just trying to find out if I was an introvert or an extrovert.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like lemons, though!
I can get drunk on Country Time or Minute Maid.....even Crystal Light!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I think I'm exactly in between an introvert and an extrovert. I need my time alone to recharge, but too much time alone makes me a little crazy.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

carry said:


> Introvert. 60-75%? Aw man we don't stand a chance...


But according to the same source, 60% of gifted children are introverts :b

Thanks for voting and posting everyone.


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

My mouth is watering just thinking about the lemon. :roll Not that I need a fruit to tell me what I already know: I'm an introvert. I'd probably be an introvert without SA too.


----------



## wishfulthinking (Nov 28, 2006)

ShyFX said:


> I think I'm exactly in between an introvert and an extrovert. I need my time alone to recharge, but too much time alone makes me a little crazy.


 :ditto


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm just a vert.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know. I took a personality test and it said I'm an introvert, but my SA is pretty mild. I took the SAS test (I forgot what it's called) and it said I don't have SA. Haha.


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...come on: this is a NO BRAINER!!! :lol
> 
> And here's another interesting opinion for you: Carl Jung, the Psychiatrist who described the basic personality types, which was then put as a test (the Myers-Briggs Test ...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers-Brig ... _Indicator)
> ...believed that the Introverts were 'superior' to the Extroverts...!!


That's what I've always believed :lol


----------



## Jaded_ (Jul 25, 2008)

I have both introvert and extrovert characteristics. I hate to label myself as one or the other.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Introvert for sure.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I am definitely an extrovert... I guess that makes having social anxiety harder because all I want to do is go out and have fun with other people, yet I'm too nervous to do so.

I wish I was the type that could enjoy myself doing things inside by myself such as reading, gaming, computer... But that's not me. I feel trapped inside and scared outside.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

introvert


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I think introversion and SA are different things. I'm relatively talkative. I just have no confidence and low self-esteem.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Introvert - although I can enjoy the company of certain people, I can easily become overwhelmed, overstimulated and tired/fatigued when with people for too long of a period of time. Especially if its a group setting.

"Introverts tend to "fade" when with people and can easily become overstimulated with too many others around."


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Eric Barnes said:


> I am definitely an extrovert... I guess that makes having social anxiety harder because all I want to do is go out and have fun with other people, yet I'm too nervous to do so.
> 
> I wish I was the type that could enjoy myself doing things inside by myself such as reading, gaming, computer... But that's not me. I feel trapped inside and scared outside.


I'm kinda like that, probably why it hurts so bad when their are times i feel unable to function socially.


----------

